# Don't ya just hate it...



## rufus5150 (Sep 2, 2008)

When you get a great series of pictures, only to realize that you left your guitar case in the background? AAAARGH! 







There were actually about a dozen in this series. All had the guitar, some of them had a cat in the foreground. Bah.


----------



## Ripskip (Sep 2, 2008)

clone stamp i out!  A bit labor intensive but luckily the background is solid, so that makes i WAY easier. Nobody will be the wiser and you'll have your great series back!


----------



## 15two3 (Sep 2, 2008)

Last one if my favorite.

"Aaaaaaaw is this done already daddy?"


----------



## rufus5150 (Sep 2, 2008)

Heh, actually she was having a conversation (decidedly one-direction) with the cat just out of frame. We were just playing around and she decided to pose like that.


----------



## iflynething (Sep 5, 2008)

I think it's her foot and you only THOUGHT it was your guitar case 

~Michael~


----------

